# weirdest cross breeds you have come across?!



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

whats the weirdest cross breed you have seen/heard of/etc

when I stayed at an animal rescue in wales for a few days in summer there was a 'Bullshit' that came in  well apparently thats what its called! 

Bull dog + shih tzu= Bullshit )))

when I first saw her I couldn't help but laugh she was so unusual looking but so sweet! pictures here:

http://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=550

I wanted to take her home!!


----------



## Star_Chaser (11 October 2012)

And help someone find a market for them... lovely


----------



## s4sugar (11 October 2012)

That is not a bulldog x shih tzu but made up names for mongrels are all marketing bull*****.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (11 October 2012)

I really don't get this, mix a mongrel's breed names up idea!

My friend has a shire x thoroughbred horse, she doesnt call it a shiroughbred...


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

once again I post something for fun and people take it too seriously!!


----------



## s4sugar (11 October 2012)

You will find that puppy farming & puppy brokering are not considered funny!


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

did I say puppy farming was funny??? No, so please dont imply that I did. I am very involved in a rescue center that focuses on stopping puppy farming.
I was just interested to see if anyone else had come across a strange cross breed. I wasn't saying the name was funny either- the name is made up OBVIOUSLY i know that??

I just wanted to share this sweet dog with others


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 October 2012)

Any cross of two completely different breeds, or two breeds prone to inherited health problems, with the 'purpose' of creating 'the best of both' or 'a healthier dog'.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (11 October 2012)

This dog is so sweet. If I didn't have 2 small dogs already I would definitely be calling up. I also have 2 cross breed dogs which were both bred the way they were to produce a healthier dog and neither came from a puppy farm just nice homes who wanted to breed healthy happy dogs. Mongrels or not they are lovely dogs and some of the names are quite funny.


----------



## s4sugar (11 October 2012)

hollieeb said:



			did I say puppy farming was funny??? No, so please dont imply that I did. I am very involved in a rescue center that focuses on stopping puppy farming.
I was just interested to see if anyone else had come across a strange cross breed. I wasn't saying the name was funny either- the name is made up OBVIOUSLY i know that??

I just wanted to share this sweet dog with others
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, the centre you help does nothing to help stop puppy farming.


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Sorry, the centre you help does nothing to help stop puppy farming.
		
Click to expand...

and how would you know that? have you met the owners, have you been there? have you experienced it for yourself?


----------



## s4sugar (11 October 2012)

hollieeb said:



			and how would you know that? have you met the owners, have you been there? have you experienced it for yourself?
		
Click to expand...

I've been involved in rescue for over 30 years. 
I have helped close or prevent planning for puppy farms and have assisted with clearing such places rather than enabling them to continue.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 October 2012)

Is this Many Tears Rescue or another ?


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

just going to delete this once I get home as cannot do it from my phone
fed up with posting on this forum in my spare time and all I get is nasty adults being spiteful. im 17 and know better than that!


----------



## StoptheCavalry (11 October 2012)

Why can't people just be nice, its a sweet dog!! Its not like this girl put a post up supporting puppy farming?!?! Regardless of where the dog came from it still needs a home, not sure why what started off as a nice light hearted post has turned into a negative competition over who helps dogs more!!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 October 2012)

Hollie, no need to delete. If you fancy a future in rescue a thick hide is the first thing you will need.
Just because not all the answers were 'awwww, cute' does not mean people were being nasty - they can just see the bigger picture, which maybe you will one day when you're older and been in it a bit longer - you'll have to deal with a lot worse than that if you decide rescue is your bag.

It is great that you are volunteering and I understand the need to share the love a bit, but some people who have been involved for longer than you have been on this planet, are a bit more cynical and jaded about the whole thing - there are just as many 'personalities' and pitfalls and big fat slaps in the face in animal rescue as there are in any other sphere of life.

Very little I have ever come across in dog rescue was ever 'nice', just plain depressing mostly 

ALL dogs are cute, ALL dogs are nice. Saying it won't make the huge storm of overbreeding and dead dogs go away.


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

I understand, however every time I post on here I get spiteful comments in return. 

I can most definatley see the bigger picture and I do not think every dog in a rescue is 'nice'. I travelled 4 hours to wales to help at many tears. I stayed there for 3 dogs, worked from 6am-5pm every day while it was bucketing down with rain and I enjoyed every second of it. 

I just wanted to post about this lovely dog and others experiences with cross breeds. dont know how this has turned into a debate about many tears AGAIN. 

s4sugar if you are so dedicated to rescues then why cant you just appreciate all the hard work everyone does to help give these dogs a home.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 October 2012)

Hollie I am sorry you think you only ever get spiteful replies and I am glad you enjoyed your experience at MT.

MT is a well supported organisation in terms of funds, volunteers and fosters. Their website gets tonnes of hits.

The places who could do with *loads* more help are the smaller local rescues and the pound dogs, just around the corner from all of us, and the people who network and help spring dogs from the pounds - the one near me, the dogs have FIVE days before they are rehomed, sold or PTS.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (11 October 2012)

I think that's a very cute looking dog  Don't see why some people feel that they have to start being spiteful whenever they see a positive post about crossbreeds. And why would hollieb support puppy farming? I think it's pretty obvious that she doesn't...


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

*last post is meant to say 3 days not 3 dogs!! stupid phone 

Thankyou Flaxenpony05 and Emilynuttal! I love cross breeds! I have a lab x collie and my friend has a lab x lurcher he is gorgeous! used to have a 'sprollie' (spaniel x collie) <3


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

also to people who think Im being naive and trying to be patronizing towards me just because im 'young': Maybe you should be supporting the younger generation who are volunteering and spending their time with animals- rather than going out to parties. 

Cavecanem- obviously I help and support local charities too, but my friend got her dog from MT and is v.involved with the organisation so therefore I get opportunities to go there and fund-raise etc which is all experience and helps with my career in the future as I hope to get into fundraising or event management.

I purposely did not mention MT in my post because when I posted about them last time I got some very nasty comments. I was just sharing the wonderful cross breeds there are out there who need loving forever homes, thats not too bad is it?!


----------



## Clodagh (11 October 2012)

I have no problem with mutley mongrels but Hollieeb I'm afriad I think that is one of the ugliest little dogs I have ever seen! Poor little mite, I'm sure she has got a great personality. (hope so anyway!).


----------



## s4sugar (11 October 2012)

hollieeb said:



			whats the weirdest cross breed you have seen/heard of/etc

when I stayed at an animal rescue in wales for a few days in summer there was a 'Bullshit' that came in  well apparently thats what its called! 

Bull dog + shih tzu= Bullshit )))

when I first saw her I couldn't help but laugh she was so unusual looking but so sweet! pictures here:

http://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=550

I wanted to take her home!!
		
Click to expand...




hollieeb said:



			also to people who think Im being naive and trying to be patronizing towards me just because im 'young': Maybe you should be supporting the younger generation who are volunteering and spending their time with animals- rather than going out to parties. 

Cavecanem- obviously I help and support local charities too, but my friend got her dog from MT and is v.involved with the organisation so therefore I get opportunities to go there and fund-raise etc which is all experience and helps with my career in the future as I hope to get into fundraising or event management.

I purposely did not mention MT in my post because when I posted about them last time I got some very nasty comments. I was just sharing the wonderful cross breeds there are out there who need loving forever homes, thats not too bad is it?!
		
Click to expand...

OP quoted just in case you forgot what you posted originally.
Not an appeal to go & rehome a dog in rescue, any rescue, but a puppy farm inspired query. No one with the interest of the dogs in mind uses made up names -they are the province of dealers and disreputable breeders. The dog you linked to is cute but is not what you claimed - a French Bulldog is not a bulldog - and she is a cross breed not a "silly made up name". 
Why is she more in need of a home than the thousands of dogs closer to where you live?
What is her history for her breeding to be known?
Why hasn't a small young dog already found a home? 

No one has patronised you or been spiteful but instead have pointed out a few truths.  Learn to look past the cutsie websites and fairy tales and work out just why a rescue does not report sources where they repeatedly get ex breeding dogs in poor condition from...


The dream of almost all rescues is to stop the mass production of puppies and to be able to close down but for some that would mean a permanent drop in income.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 October 2012)

http://dogsfriends.me.uk/dogsforadoption/dogsforadoption.php?d=334


Maxi is a Lab/Staffy and is a weird cross breed, I suspect he is a pound dog as Rose whose rescue this is goes over to Wales and picks up all the pound dogs regardless of how they look.


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Why is she more in need of a home than the thousands of dogs closer to where you live?
What is her history for her breeding to be known?
Why hasn't a small young dog already found a home? 

  Learn to look past the cutsie websites and fairy tales and work out just why a rescue does not report sources where they repeatedly get ex breeding dogs in poor condition from...
		
Click to expand...

Your posts really have no relevance at all to my post so I really have no idea how to reply!


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



http://dogsfriends.me.uk/dogsforadoption/dogsforadoption.php?d=334


Maxi is a Lab/Staffy and is a weird cross breed, I suspect he is a pound dog as Rose whose rescue this is goes over to Wales and picks up all the pound dogs regardless of how they look.
		
Click to expand...

how handsome! have a soft spot for staffies!


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

Clodagh said:



			I have no problem with mutley mongrels but Hollieeb I'm afriad I think that is one of the ugliest little dogs I have ever seen! Poor little mite, I'm sure she has got a great personality. (hope so anyway!).
		
Click to expand...

ahah some reason I always find the strange looking ones cute. she's gorgeous!


----------



## Hollywood (11 October 2012)

Anyone heard of a bedlington terrier x springer spaniel = a Bedspring - sorry I'll leave now!!!!!!


----------



## ladyt25 (11 October 2012)

That is the oddest looking dog I have seen looks almost photoshopped - poor thing, I do hope that was an accident and someone didn't think "hey, let's try this one!!".

I have no clue what mix my dog is - some breed with massive great ears in there somewhere and I imagine something terrier blood and collie blood. They seem the most notorious for getting out there and sowing their seeds with whatever they can! ha ha 

You shouldn't feel you are being picked on - I got your post and I don't think anyone who truly knows about dogs and who has ever taken on a rescue supports puppy farming and I think it's great you're helping at the rescue. The problem is educating these people who do think these 'cool' crossbreeds are worth the hundreds of £s that these back street breeders ask for. I am hoping that someday this trend of stupid designer crosses will die out like any other fad but it will no doubt be replaced by something else.


----------



## ladyt25 (11 October 2012)

Hollywood said:



			Anyone heard of a bedlington terrier x springer spaniel = a Bedspring - sorry I'll leave now!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

....now I'd quite fancy one of those......!


----------



## Aru (11 October 2012)

The anti this rescue opinion and debate has already being thrown at the OP in another thread....I think she has heard the opinions of several poster's on the same topic plenty of times.

is it really necessary to bring it all up again? 
The constant bashing of a young poster who was just trying to do some good is a bit hard to read over and over again. 
You dont like her choice of rescue anyone who can read gets it, she gets it.....why keep bringing it up again and again and again?


----------



## bobajob (11 October 2012)

hollieeb said:



			whats the weirdest cross breed you have seen/heard of/etc

when I stayed at an animal rescue in wales for a few days in summer there was a 'Bullshit' that came in  well apparently thats what its called! 

Bull dog + shih tzu= Bullshit )))

when I first saw her I couldn't help but laugh she was so unusual looking but so sweet! pictures here:

http://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=550

I wanted to take her home!!
		
Click to expand...

She is lovely, I hope they find her a good home where her looks will be valued.


----------



## bobajob (11 October 2012)

Aru said:



			The anti this rescue opinion and debate has already being thrown at the OP in another thread....I think she has heard the opinions of several poster's on the same topic plenty of times.

is it really necessary to bring it all up again? 
The constant bashing of a young poster who was just trying to do some good is a bit hard to read over and over again. 
You dont like her choice of rescue anyone who can read gets it, she gets it.....why keep bringing it up again and again and again?
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Joined this forum today for advice and apart from the decent people who have given me constructive advice I have recieved nothing but abuse from people who just get a kick out of bullying.


----------



## ladyt25 (11 October 2012)

I don't think it constitutes bullying to be honest, it's a forum after all and people are entitled to their opinions. However, I think there are a few regular posters who rarely have anything constructive to say and the majority of their posts come across as an "I know better" type. Yeah, sure they may have been around for donkeys years but sometimes I feel they should maybe think about how they come across. As far as I know, most people come on here as they care about a common subject (dogs in this case) and I don't see what people think they gain from just putting people down.

However, being a forum that's what can happen and you have to take what people say with a pinch of salt. Don't get drawn in to a slanging match, it's really not worth it!


----------



## emmah1979 (11 October 2012)

hollieeb said:



			whats the weirdest cross breed you have seen/heard of/etc

when I stayed at an animal rescue in wales for a few days in summer there was a 'Bullshit' that came in  well apparently thats what its called! 

Bull dog + shih tzu= Bullshit )))

when I first saw her I couldn't help but laugh she was so unusual looking but so sweet! pictures here:

http://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=550

I wanted to take her home!!
		
Click to expand...

I laughed out loud at this!  I can't see the picture on this computer but I can't imagine that she's very pretty?!


----------



## emmah1979 (11 October 2012)

Hollywood said:



			Anyone heard of a bedlington terrier x springer spaniel = a Bedspring - sorry I'll leave now!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - everyone's looking at me in the office and wondering why I'm giggling to myself!!!!!  Must stop looking at H&H and do some work


----------



## emmah1979 (11 October 2012)

So I have a friend who has a couple of Pugaliers (Pugs crossed with Cavalier King Charles).

I also have a friend who breeds Jackahuahuas, which are Jack Russells crossed with Chihuahua!  Can never believe just how much the puppies sell for given that they are in reality mongrels.

The little ones aren't really my cup of tea.

Another friend has a springador (Springer x Labrador), who is beautiful!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (11 October 2012)

Hollieeb you should be really proud of yourself that you are trying to learn about the rescue business and putting in time and effort to gain experience working with these animals if all people your age group took such pains the teenage population wouldn't have the reputation it sometimes has. The little dog is cute and your post was a lovely lighthearted one not sure why you got pounced on like that. Just remember you obviously have better manners than some! I have a cross breed dog, a sprollie, english springer/ welsh border collie, she is a fantastic dog and I would look for another one with her breeding again. Good luck with your work and keep it up.


----------



## 111ex111 (11 October 2012)

Aru said:



			The anti this rescue opinion and debate has already being thrown at the OP in another thread....I think she has heard the opinions of several poster's on the same topic plenty of times.

is it really necessary to bring it all up again? 
The constant bashing of a young poster who was just trying to do some good is a bit hard to read over and over again. 
You dont like her choice of rescue anyone who can read gets it, she gets it.....why keep bringing it up again and again and again?
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, I purposely did not name the rescue because of all the comments I got last time which really upset me as I was just informing everyone I was off to wales to work at the rescue for a few days! 



emmah1979 said:



			So I have a friend who has a couple of Pugaliers (Pugs crossed with Cavalier King Charles).

I also have a friend who breeds Jackahuahuas, which are Jack Russells crossed with Chihuahua!  Can never believe just how much the puppies sell for given that they are in reality mongrels.

The little ones aren't really my cup of tea.

Another friend has a springador (Springer x Labrador), who is beautiful!
		
Click to expand...

a pugalier?! *goes to google images* 




Crugeran Celt said:



			Hollieeb you should be really proud of yourself that you are trying to learn about the rescue business and putting in time and effort to gain experience working with these animals if all people your age group took such pains the teenage population wouldn't have the reputation it sometimes has. The little dog is cute and your post was a lovely lighthearted one not sure why you got pounced on like that. Just remember you obviously have better manners than some! I have a cross breed dog, a sprollie, english springer/ welsh border collie, she is a fantastic dog and I would look for another one with her breeding again. Good luck with your work and keep it up.

Click to expand...

Thankyou so much! I used to have a Sprollie! (well mum had him before I was born so he was in my life from day 1 till 4 years ago  he was an amazing dog and would defo love to have another one like him in the future


----------



## HeatherAnn (12 October 2012)

I have a lab x collie but he's gorgeous! The weirdest cross I have ever seen was at a fundraiser dog day. The woman said it was a st bernard x poodle. Not my cup of tea. That dog was an accident she said and she paid a pittance for him.  Good for you OP for volunteering. Some people on here are cruel and hard faced rather than "thick skinned". There's a difference.


----------



## 111ex111 (12 October 2012)

HeatherAnn said:



			I have a lab x collie but he's gorgeous! The weirdest cross I have ever seen was at a fundraiser dog day. The woman said it was a st bernard x poodle. Not my cup of tea. That dog was an accident she said and she paid a pittance for him.  Good for you OP for volunteering. Some people on here are cruel and hard faced rather than "thick skinned". There's a difference.
		
Click to expand...

ee I have a lab x collie too! although we think he may be lab x collie x staffy! 

At the rescue they had this Giant dog who must of been something x poodle, absolutely massive!


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

I was under the impression some (not all!!!) cross breeds were done for the health of the dog. I could have bought a pure bred pug from a reputable breeeder, but that doesnt mean it wouldnt have a wealth of health problems..... so what makes the reputable breeder any better than the apparently bad breeders that try to irradicate the most severe of health issues by taking the best of both breeds and mixing into one....??

Either way I have a pug x jack russell = a Jug and a pug x french bulldog = not really sure what he could be maybe a bug??

Im not going to post pictures of them as although I think they are both the most beautiful dogs in the world Im thinking some of the more negative people on this thread may not agree. Really hoping to find myself a rescue dog in the future, would love to give a dog that's had a bad start a nice home


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

Oh and also, I might be wrong but arent all dogs the result of cross breeding somewhere along the line in history so why shouldnt new breeds be recognised and possibly given names...?


----------



## s4sugar (12 October 2012)

Emilynuttall said:



			Oh and also, I might be wrong but arent all dogs the result of cross breeding somewhere along the line in history so why shouldnt new breeds be recognised and possibly given names...?
		
Click to expand...

Actually this is incorrect. 
A few breeds started as crosses but most were strains or landrace breeds before studbooks were closed. The ones that did start as crosses went many generations before any were considered a breed and in each case there was a clear aim rather than turning out puppies to sell to gullible people who believed the conmen who were turning out these puppies.


----------



## PucciNPoni (12 October 2012)

Emilynuttall said:



			I was under the impression some (not all!!!) cross breeds were done for the health of the dog. I could have bought a pure bred pug from a reputable breeeder, but that doesnt mean it wouldnt have a wealth of health problems..... so what makes the reputable breeder any better than the apparently bad breeders that try to irradicate the most severe of health issues by taking the best of both breeds and mixing into one....??

QUOTE]

not necessarily.  You'll find many times people ASSUME that by crossing their pure bred to another purebred of another breed that they're breeding out genetic problems.  However, without proper screens of certain conformmational and health defects (whether breeding pure or crossed breeds) there is a good chance that you'll just be adding to the mix more problems.  

In my experience, many people will often breed their designer crosses for the money, pure and simple.  They then try to use the "information" no matter how false or mythical that they're breeding healthier specimens because they're not "pure bred".    I have often spoken to people that mating their dogs with cherry eye, bad dentination, skin disorders etc are all bad ideas.  That doesn't stop them!



Now...the weirdest cross I've come across is a bichon x LHGSD.   very very strange.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

Ok so some not all dogs came from cross breeds.

To be honest I really dont see why it matters if a dog is a cross breed or not and if Im honest whilst I have been looking for dogs I found a hell of a lot more pure bred dogs came from questionable breeders than the cross breeds. I actively went out to find a cross breed not because I am gullible or because the breeder was a conman but because the type of dog I wanted is MUCH healthier as a cross breed. I dont think for one minute people consider my 'Jug' a breed of dog but when people stop and coo over him and ask what breed he is its a lot easier to say hes a jug than to explain his breeding!!

I know when buying a dog I look to find a healthy happy dog regardless of breed.


----------



## PucciNPoni (12 October 2012)

Emilynuttall said:



			Ok so some not all dogs came from cross breeds.

To be honest I really dont see why it matters if a dog is a cross breed or not and if Im honest whilst I have been looking for dogs I found a hell of a lot more pure bred dogs came from questionable breeders than the cross breeds. I actively went out to find a cross breed not because I am gullible or because the breeder was a conman but because the type of dog I wanted is MUCH healthier as a cross breed. I dont think for one minute people consider my 'Jug' a breed of dog but when people stop and coo over him and ask what breed he is its a lot easier to say hes a jug than to explain his breeding!!

I know when buying a dog I look to find a healthy happy dog regardless of breed.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter whether a dog is a cross or not. In my own personal opinion, it matters not at all...but what does irritate me is when 

a - people breed indiscriminately regardless of whether it's a pure bred or a cross bred

b - those who are trying to purposely breed so called "designer" crosses PURELY for the big bucks they charge because it's the current fashion - ie it's non moulting, healthier etc...when in fact it's a load of rubbish 

You will find many passionate folk on here about health and welfare of dogs in general.  I don't think anyone would dismiss a 'doodle this or a 'dinger that purely because it's a cross.  They find it difficult to agree with some people's values when it comes to the INDESCRIMINATE breeding practices.

If you have a healthy cross or a healthy pure bred, then that's great!


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

PucciNPoni said:



			It doesn't matter whether a dog is a cross or not. In my own personal opinion, it matters not at all...but what does irritate me is when 

a - people breed indiscriminately regardless of whether it's a pure bred or a cross bred

b - those who are trying to purposely breed so called "designer" crosses PURELY for the big bucks they charge because it's the current fashion - ie it's non moulting, healthier etc...when in fact it's a load of rubbish 

You will find many passionate folk on here about health and welfare of dogs in general.  I don't think anyone would dismiss a 'doodle this or a 'dinger that purely because it's a cross.  They find it difficult to agree with some people's values when it comes to the INDESCRIMINATE breeding practices.

If you have a healthy cross or a healthy pure bred, then that's great!
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, I was just going to comment that. Whilst looking for a dog I found a lot of purebred dogs were bred 'on the cheap' to encourage sales, which would completely discourage for me from buying the dog. I think the issue here for me was that it was implied that cross bred dogs were bred by puppy farmers and were marketing to gullible people. Now while Im sure this is true in some cases, I think this sweeping generalisation could be made in a lot of areas, I have seen many poorly bred horses, dogs, children (only joking!!) which were done purely for monetary reasons, not taking to account the future of these animals.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 October 2012)

Emilynuttall said:



			I was under the impression some (not all!!!) cross breeds were done for the health of the dog. I could have bought a pure bred pug from a reputable breeeder, but that doesnt mean it wouldnt have a wealth of health problems..... so what makes the reputable breeder any better than the apparently bad breeders that try to irradicate the most severe of health issues by taking the best of both breeds and mixing into one....??

Either way I have a pug x jack russell = a Jug and a pug x french bulldog = not really sure what he could be maybe a bug??
		
Click to expand...

Because reputable breeders know/research their lines, know which to use and which to avoid, sink thousands into health testing etc. I am sorry but the majority of cross-bred breeders don't.

I am sure your dogs are lovely but mixing those breeds does not necessarily eradicate problems on the first cross...this is NOT about your dogs, I am being purely objective here....for example pugs and JRTs are both prone to luxating patella - so you don't actually decrease the likelihood by breeding this cross.
Pugs and Frenchies are both flat faced, and are prone to heart problems, so you don't cancel those out either. 

Like I say this is not about your dogs, I am sure they are lovely, happy and healthy but the view that 'crossing x and y cancels out health problems' is a bit of a simple one, genetics is a tad more complex than that.

A lot of husky x GSDs have separation anxiety, hip problems, skin problems, dig, howl, won't recall - that's NOT the best of both, that's the worst of both. Even screening for HD in the parents that you see in front of you would not tell you about the dogs back in the pedigree which may have had horrendous hips.

I'd rather have either a husky or a GSD from several generations of health tested stock, from good lines, bred to do the jobs they were intended to do, than Bessy bred to Bob and hope for the best because they are 'nice' dogs.

'Nice' healthy dogs with good characters, and pedigrees, and pets, and working dogs, are not mutually exclusive, you can have them all in the package if you know where to look and reward the breeders who do things properly.

I'm not a snob, I am not saying all pedigrees are healthy. I have a five year old dog bred in the purple with all the whistles and bells who is a train wreck healthwise - but I can look at his pedigree, see what lines to avoid in future and warn others. He cost £300.

My young dog's parents have both competed at world level and again, five gens of health testing, he was about £450. He is a brat though


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Because reputable breeders know/research their lines, know which to use and which to avoid, sink thousands into health testing etc. I am sorry but the majority of cross-bred breeders don't.

I am sure your dogs are lovely but mixing those breeds does not necessarily eradicate problems on the first cross...this is NOT about your dogs, I am being purely objective here....for example pugs and JRTs are both prone to luxating patella - so you don't actually decrease the likelihood by breeding this cross.
Pugs and Frenchies are both flat faced, and are prone to heart problems, so you don't cancel those out either. 

Like I say this is not about your dogs, I am sure they are lovely, happy and healthy but the view that 'crossing x and y cancels out health problems' is a bit of a simple one, genetics is a tad more complex than that.

A lot of husky x GSDs have separation anxiety, hip problems, skin problems, dig, howl, won't recall - that's NOT the best of both, that's the worst of both.

I'd rather have either a husky or a GSD from several generations of health tested stock, from good lines, bred to do the jobs they were intended to do, than Bessy bred to Bob and hope for the best because they are 'nice' dogs.

'Nice' healthy dogs with good characters, and pedigrees, and pets, and working dogs, are not mutually exclusive, you can have them all in the package if you know where to look and reward the breeders who do things properly.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I have a friend who breeds GSD's and I absolutely couldnt believe the process she has gone through to ensure she has healthy litters, there seems to be never ending scans and health checks, all of which is very costly so I can see the value in her pups. 

About my dogs, the pug x JR, he has a slightly longer nose so doesnt have the breathing difficulties and his eyes arent quite so 'boggly' so less prone to eye issues, agree that this breeding doesnt irradicate all illness' but he is healthy and happy (finally, after being run over, a re built pelvis and MRSA). However he is a little bit of a nightmare as he is a jack russel in a pugs body so never EVER stops, but we love him for it.

The pug x frenchie, again agreed. This is what we initially thought when we accidentally found him but his face is less flat than the other one. I wouldnt be completely surprised if he also had a little jack russell in him somewhere, he has alot of the same charachteristics. 

I think all animals have different issues in some way or another you just have to weigh up the pro's and con's. My only point here is that in my opinion no matter what you breed you get the good and the bad.


----------



## EAST KENT (12 October 2012)

If you want a crossbred/mongrel for goodness sake rehome one from a shelter,to fund these obnoxious people making bucks on breeding mongrels is abhorrent when there are the  very same article homeless.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			If you want a crossbred/mongrel for goodness sake rehome one from a shelter,to fund these obnoxious people making bucks on breeding mongrels is abhorrent when there are the  very same article homeless.
		
Click to expand...

For one, my dogs were not expensive at all, so no one was making big money from their breeding. For two, I had spent a long time looking for a rescue dog that would fit into our family and really struggled. We both work full time, despite me coming home for 2 hours mid day and having a dog walker we dont fit the criteria needed for many rescue centres. Plus many of the dogs we came across had specific needs many of which we were not able to accomodate. Hence the purchase of the dogs.


----------



## 111ex111 (12 October 2012)

this turned from a light hearten post about a cute dog to a massive debate!


 Eastkent, dont know who that was aimed at but both my dogs are rescues  And you should not look down on people who buy from breeders. Rescue centers do actually have very strict rehoming policies. my 2 weren't from centers as we dont have a garden, we rescued them both from private homes who were miss treating their dogs. although we do not have a garden we back onto miles of woodlands and they get 4 walks a day.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

hollieeb said:



			this turned from a light hearten post about a cute dog to a massive debate!


 Eastkent, dont know who that was aimed at but both my dogs are rescues  And you should not look down on people who buy from breeders. Rescue centers do actually have very strict rehoming policies. my 2 weren't from centers as we dont have a garden, we rescued them both from private homes who were miss treating their dogs. although we do not have a garden we back onto miles of woodlands and they get 4 walks a day.
		
Click to expand...

I know!! It was a really cute dog too!!

We will be looking for a rescue dog once we have moved house but unlikely to be from a rescue shelter, a friend works at a vets and they get rescues all the time so will more than likely be from there.


----------



## SS.89 (12 October 2012)

Wow ... just clicked on to this to have a read and must say I am bemused as to what replies are on here :\

Eeeeeeesh 

SS x


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

SS.89 said:



			Wow ... just clicked on to this to have a read and must say I am bemused as to what replies are on here :\

Eeeeeeesh 

SS x
		
Click to expand...

I know, a cute dog turned into a rescue centre, mongrel, puppy farming, bad dog breeder debate!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 October 2012)

Well at least it's got people debating about rescue and I bet the MT page has got a tonne more hits  would people rather read pages of replies of 'cute dog' and 'awww'?

It's good to talk!!


----------



## PucciNPoni (12 October 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Well at least it's got people debating about rescue and I bet the MT page has got a tonne more hits  would people rather read pages of replies of 'cute dog' and 'awww'?

It's good to talk!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree!  I keep checking back to see where the debate has gone....and while I like cute pics, I wouldn't necessarily keep checking to see who has complimented it AGAIN!


----------



## 111ex111 (12 October 2012)

I didnt want compliments I wanted other strange cross breeds I could google and aww over


----------



## stargirl88 (12 October 2012)

I've hardly read the replies (sorry!) but just to mention the cross I met the other day which was a rottie x malamute. It was a *ginormous* thing, with a black & tan face and a dark grey body and was a big fluffball that look as though he had just had his hair blow-dried the wrong way


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 October 2012)

Well that's the problem with commenting/posting on a forum, you don't always get the responses you want.

Also, x-bred threads ALWAYS get a lot of attention.


----------



## Christsam (12 October 2012)

I think that hollieeb's post could actually help the dog!  there may be someone on here that sees it and decided to rehome him/her.  Didnt see anywhere where she praised or supported puppy farms, just someone taking an interest in the dogs she sees waiting to be rehomed and have been rescued.  Nothing wrong with that.  She didnt breed the dog, or work for a breeder like that so leave the poor girl alone.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

Sam_1985 said:



			I think that hollieeb's post could actually help the dog!  there may be someone on here that sees it and decided to rehome him/her.  Didnt see anywhere where she praised or supported puppy farms, just someone taking an interest in the dogs she sees waiting to be rehomed and have been rescued.  Nothing wrong with that.  She didnt breed the dog, or work for a breeder like that so leave the poor girl alone.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I would have definitely been interested in that dog if I didnt already have 2 and a house move in the next two weeks.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 October 2012)

Can someone point me to the henious, 'cruel' personal attacks on the 'poor girl'? Because I am just not seeing them.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Can someone point me to the henious, 'cruel' personal attacks on the 'poor girl'? Because I am just not seeing them.
		
Click to expand...

I think the fact is she was trying to create a light hearted thread regarding interesting cross breeds, she was then jumped on about puppy farming and dodgy cross breeding for which I am probably partly responsible, that is for the debate not the actual dodgy cross breeding of dogs. Not necessarily personal attacks but certainly attacks on what she was trying to do, which was actually quite nice!


----------



## Christsam (12 October 2012)

Emilynuttall said:



			I think the fact is she was trying to create a light hearted thread regarding interesting cross breeds, she was then jumped on about puppy farming and dodgy cross breeding for which I am probably partly responsible, that is for the debate not the actual dodgy cross breeding of dogs. Not necessarily personal attacks but certainly attacks on what she was trying to do, which was actually quite nice!
		
Click to expand...

I agree totally.  No one mentioned any "cruel personal attacks" just said that she should not be criticised for what she is doing and did say


----------



## ThomasBoy (12 October 2012)

She was having a bit of fun with the post, so what she made up a name for a cross bread? its a laugh! I think her name sounds much nicer then saying 'mongral' dont you? 
I dont understand why you would all waste your time critising her for what she's doing because she has done nothing wrong! I like your cross bread name!


----------



## 111ex111 (12 October 2012)

no-one mentioned cruel personal attacks! I did get accused of supporting puppy farming though which was a bit upsetting as I dedicate a lot of my time to my dogs and other peoples. Puppy farming is cruel and no-body should support it. 

I have nothing against people saying their opinion on here- thats what its for. but when the opinion has nothing to do with my original post AND I have had this all before Last time I posted, I really cant be arsed!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 October 2012)

I can't see where anyone criticised the OP directly or was 'spiteful' or 'cruel' - yes, people HAVE said that on this thread, just read it back. Just some strong view on puppy farming (most of MT's dogs) come from puppy farms and dodgy breeding practises.

The more views and comments this thread gets, the more likely MT is going to get an audience for it's website and dogs so I wouldn't be complaining TBH and I definitely would not stop posting Hollie, if it's what you believe in then you need to be strong about it x


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

Aaaannnnyyyywwwwaaayyy.... I used to have a pug x shih tzu and we used to call her a ***** pug


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 October 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			I can't see where anyone criticised the OP directly or was spiteful. Just some strong view on puppy farming (most of MT's dogs) come from puppy farms and dodgy breeding practises.

The more views and comments this thread gets, the more likely MT is going to get an audience for it's website and dogs so I wouldn't be complaining TBH.
		
Click to expand...

Whether the dogs at the particular rescue centre come from puppy farms or not they still need homes dont they so still not sure why this took a negative turn.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 October 2012)

No such thing as negative publicity


----------



## Christsam (12 October 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			No such thing as negative publicity 

Click to expand...

no one mentioned negative publicity.....just the negative turn this thread took


----------



## ThomasBoy (12 October 2012)

I LOVE labradoodles  Lab X Poodle!!


----------



## 111ex111 (12 October 2012)

some people on here are so small minded  I wouldn't give negative opinions on a rescue unless you know fully about it and have visited it.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 October 2012)

Some people on here run rescues, they dont visit rescues or occasionly help they are at the sharp end and to call them small minded is very unfair and uninformed. Im sure if you saw what they had to deal with day in and day out you might have some understanding of where they are coming from, for me they have my utmost respect and admiration.


----------



## 111ex111 (12 October 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Some people on here run rescues, they dont visit rescues or occasionly help they are at the sharp end and to call them small minded is very unfair and uninformed. Im sure if you saw what they had to deal with day in and day out you might have some understanding of where they are coming from, for me they have my utmost respect and admiration.
		
Click to expand...

okay definatley deleting this when I get home tonight. At no point did I say People who run rescues are small minded, why would I do that?! I admire the people who run rescues I think they are amazing and extremely dedicated. I know what they go through every single day I have witnessed it for myself (not EXPERIENCED it before you all start, witnessed!!!)


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 October 2012)

Who were you referring to then as being small minded because if I have got this wrong I will happily apologise.


----------



## 111ex111 (12 October 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Who were you referring to then as being small minded because if I have got this wrong I will happily apologise.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to the people who think rescues who take in puppy farm dogs are doing a bad thing.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 October 2012)

hollieeb said:



			I was referring to the people who think rescues who take in puppy farm dogs are doing a bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

Can you please quote the post as I cannot see where anyone said this.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (12 October 2012)

I have a rescue staffy x lab, jokingly called a 'staffador'!


----------



## kchappers (12 October 2012)

I have a rescue Lab x GSD think he must be 2nd gen X as he looks just like a lab but bigger! slightly longer muzzle, slight slope to the back end, but mainly taller. i never realise how much hes not like a lab until i see him next to one! 

And a man i work with has a Sprocker (springer x cocker spaniel) and hes called Sprocket


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 October 2012)

Hollie, caaaalm down and stop stropping. This is life, not everyone agrees, if you post a thread with a title like that you are going to get a range of views.

I have tried to be supportive and encouraging but you others choose to misinterpret the posts of experienced members (not me, I hasten to add, I am still learning, aren't we all and to be honest, I cannot cope with a lot of the personalities involved in rescue and the subsequent fallout - it can be a very bitchy world where people forget about the dogs themselves) and accuse anyone who doesn't go 'aww, cute puppy' as cruel, spiteful etc - all words used in this thread and others as small minded. Thanks.

People I know in rescue last week lifted a skinny puppy repeatedly reported roaming, once in the van, the apparent 'owner' gave chase, jumped in his car and rammed their van off the road, threatened them, removed the puppy and they had to go to the police and report it all. Can you cope with stuff like that if you can't cope with differing views on an internet forums? Going and keeping an eye on fairs/markets where there are people from certain communities selling poorly or stolen dogs? Pretending to be a buyer to infiltrate a puppy farm? Putting dead dogs in a bodybag? Dog rescue is not a nice place sometimes.


----------



## emmah1979 (13 October 2012)

Jeeez, Just read through the rest of this thread.   I thought horsey people were highly strung, opinionated and self rightous....... Not as much as doggy people evidently)


----------



## PingPongPony (13 October 2012)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			I have a rescue staffy x lab, jokingly called a 'staffador'! 

Click to expand...

My friends dog is a lab x staffy but she calls it a 'labradaffy' because it sounds cuter  
The strangest and i must say, most ugly cross i've come across is a great dane x poodle. I felt sorry for those little pups  i love both breeds, i had a great dane from the age of 3 and she was my best friend, currently have a mini poodle and love her very much. i think both breeds look stunning, but not as a mix  
I don't know what you would call them.... Great Poos ???? or Poodanes??


----------



## Big Ben (13 October 2012)

When we were still in the UK we wanted to adopt a Doberman from a rescue centre to fill the void left by the death of our beloved old girl. We drove several hours to look at a promising sounding prospect, but was quite surprised that the promised Dobie X possibly a Basset, turned out to be perfect Dobe coloring, on a perfect Basset body,  I was laughing at him, not with him. The journey wasn't wasted though, I fell in love with the badly made hearthrug in the next door pen and eventually adopted Muttley, the Heinz 104, certainly more than 57 varieties there.

I was genuinely shocked when I moved here to Canada, and found so many cross breeds, with or without designer names, being advertised for huge money, and when they are listing 4 breeds in the description I just shake my head.

Seriously, I found my first horse out here on the local online ads, he cost me $800, the next ad was for a Yorkie Poo, and they wanted $1000 for that


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 October 2012)

emmah1979 said:



			Jeeez, Just read through the rest of this thread.   I thought horsey people were highly strung, opinionated and self rightous....... Not as much as doggy people evidently)
		
Click to expand...


Yeah and despite all the names we get called, we will still do our best to help you if you genuinely need advice


----------

